# Braveheart with 3 legs in Serbia would like a home



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

His story as told by his rescuer
Little BraveHeart arrived at the clinic with horrible injuries 05.11.2012 His right hind leg completely destroyed , wounds on the rest of the 3 paws & a wound on his stomach , affecting one-third of the stomach and it appears to be a burn. His back right leg was under terrible infection, tissue necrosis, and a bunch of worms. Bone visible, black tissue from necrosis with an open wound, which affects virtually the entire leg to the body. The wound had a horrible smell of rot. Of course the same day in the evening leg was amputated. Unfortunately, despite the amputation necrosis spread, the vet is confident that the healthy tissue along with antibiotics and wound cleansing will reject the necrosis. After amputation the wound has opened and with daily cleaning we managed to clear most of the tissue that was literally black (necrosis) What worries us even though our vet assures us that the little one will pull though and everything will be fine now that the wound is still open. Although there is no longer smell which was unbearable and reminded of rot we are still not sure if the necrosis is totally gone. The wound on his stomach is improving. Finger on the back of his left leg was lost but wound is healing nicely. Front paws were cleaned and ceased to fester Unfortunately, most of the nails are lost and fallen away during the cleansing BraveHeart, even with all the suffering and pain eats really good, cuddles and purrs. He gets up to the water, his stool is normal, he cleans himself regularly, cuddles & purrs Every day he gets vitamins to help his immune system , we clean his wounds, he gets antibiotics. He also gets patches with Silver water which helps with bacterial infections 

Braveheart needs a loving home but won't be able to travel to Uk for 4 months if anyone who like to adopt him please email :[email protected]


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless his heart, I hope after going through all this he finds a loving home - he deserves it. What a little trooper.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

What sort of daily care will he need when he comes over to the UK? Daily washing of the wound, etc?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Despite all this suffering he is a very beautiful boy.
Can you tell us what care he will need in the uk and what type of home he will need, can he live with other cats. xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

bless him he is gorgeous hope he finds a home soon


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

He will not need anyspecial care for the leg. He will need a safe home either indoors or with a totally enclosed garden. other than that his care is as for any other cat.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He is very aptly named, what a hero!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I love his name and glad he wouldnt need any special treatment as this will ensure he gets a loving home soon, he is stunning and has a very naughty look about him which i love.
Sadly i dont think playing with 8 big mc's would be suitable for him as they knock each other down whilst playing, like having a family of tiger cubs running riot sometimes. xxxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

oh im in love :blushing:


----------

